# Transmision for delta 14' bandsaw:



## ome (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know how to build a transmission to give my bandsaw multiple speeds ?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## george wilson (Jul 9, 2013)

Install a 3 phase motor and use a vfd? I was lucky years ago to come across a motor with built in variable speed. It had a mechanical drive composed of 2 expanding/contracting pulleys. I put it on a 14" bandsaw and it was a decent metal cutting saw. I've even seen an old manual transmission from a car used to provide 3 speeds to the power feed of an old thickness planer.

My 1963 Craftsman drill press has 3 step pulleys. The center one mounts in the column of the drill press,and swivels around enough to allow different spacings when the belts are changed. This simple system allows crawling speeds up to 10,000 rpm. You could rig up something like that and apply it to your bandsaw.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 9, 2013)

I used a lathe countershaft for a while.  I think I happened upon an Atlas 10 inch, which worked out well, and used a decent thickness belt for good grip when lower speeds-smaller pulley is used.

People often call it a "jackshaft" if you want something to google.  


Bernie


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you actually want to build a transmission or rig up something (maybe a transmsission) to give the range of speeds you want?

I adapted a lawn tractor 5 speed transmission to my bandsaw, creating 10 speeds.  Is that the type of thing you are intested in?

Bill


----------



## george wilson (Jul 9, 2013)

That sounds like a good idea,Orangealpine. Years ago,you could lay hands on old auto parts. These days you'll pay through the nose for any of them. Lawn tractor parts should be easy to get.


----------



## ome (Jul 11, 2013)

OrangeAlpine said:


> Do you actually want to build a transmission or rig up something (maybe a transmsission) to give the range of speeds you want?
> 
> I adapted a lawn tractor 5 speed transmission to my bandsaw, creating 10 speeds.  Is that the type of thing you are intested in?
> 
> Bill


Yes, i would like to add atleast 5 speeds to a single speed delta bandsaw

thanks,
jon


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jul 11, 2013)

ome, here is a photo of my setup.




It is a Tecumseh 5 speed, used in lawn tractors and walk behind mowers.  It has 5 speeds, ranging from about 100 fpm to 400 fpm.  Can't remember for sure, it been too many years since I did the calculations/measurements.  The second set of pulleys adds 5 more speeds.  The additional speeds are all faster than the low range, so there is no belt swapping as you work your way up through the soeeds.    

Things you need to know about the transmission.  

The gear selection is sequential. All the way up, you are in reverse.  Down one is neutral.  Then low, second, etc. 

The sprocket has a splined bore and there is only one size available.  It takes #40 chain, so it is plenty rugged.  The input speed is design limited to 2200 rpm.  The speed range is good enough that I never go to the high speed pulleys when cutting metals.  High might be a little slow for some when cutting aluminum.  Neutral is fantastic when changing blades!

Over the years I had collected several of the transmission, they were free and I thought they might be useful.  The stuff that I had would not make a transmission with the desired speeds, so I purchased one that was four speed.  It was not exactly what I wanted (I was getting pretty particular) but was able to assmble a transmission to my liking.  The gearboxes were often used in applications that did not require all speeds, so they use only the speeds needed.  One was only two speeds!  They used compatible internal components, even the ones with H pattern gearshift.   

Bill


----------

